# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Macbook PRO

## XIMI.NR1

Njerz e kam MacBook Pro mirpo e kam harruar Passwordin kur po e ndezi po duhet me jep paswordin a ka naj mundesi me gjet najqysh a jo flm per mirkuptim

----------


## benseven11

http://support.apple.com/kb/ht1274
Klikohet ne linkun blu 
Resetting the original administrator account password.

----------


## benseven11

Nqs  nuk ke disk instalimi te makut,provo keto metodat
http://www.macobserver.com/tip/2003/06/16.1.shtml

Si te futesh ne terminal.
http://kb.iu.edu/data/akpx.html
http://gigaom.com/apple/reset-os-x-p...ut-an-os-x-cd/

----------

